# Eukanuba...Can someone help?



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

My puppy is coming on thursday and I couldnt be more excited! The breeder recommended me getting him eukanuba puppy small bite. I cant find this food anywhere though. They only have eukanuba small bite adult or eukanuba small breed puppy. Has anyone seen this kind before? I want to get it because it is what he is used to and what she recommends however I plan on trasitioning him to Canidae. Please help me if you can. I looked on Eukanuba website and petco and couldnt find anything. Also today when I was at petsmart they didnt have it either. Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you ask your breeder to send you some when your puppy is shipped? Most good breeders send their puppies off with food they have been eating anyway. That way, you could gradually mix it with Canidae to transition him slowly.


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thats a good idea. I will ask her and she should send me some because I have informed her that I cant find the eukanuba small bite puppy anywhere. Im beginning to think it doesnt exist haha!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I used to feed Boo Eukanuba. I believe the breeder is referring to the Small breed puppy formula. Congrats on getting your new puppy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the small breed puppy Eukanuba is small bite in itself. That's what Coco's breeder recommended, as well, and even though it doesn't say exactly what your breeder is saying, the kibble is very small.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I went to the Eukanuba website and I think your breeder must mean the small breed puppy food which, of course, would be smaller kibble. Small bites puppy food doesn't exist!

http://us.eukanuba.com/eukanuba/en_US/jsp/...PRDD&PID=02


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok! Thats what I thought but I wasnt sure. Thanks for all the help and effort I sure do appreciate it!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi came to me already on Eukanuba too, and it's a good thing you're transitioning to Canidae. I actually transitioned her out to Canidae too from Eukanuba--although not right away. I thought we were giving her to right food, except her poop smelled sooooooooooo bad!!! I am much happier on Canidae and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes...I found a dog about a month ago and was just feeding him whatever not knowing that the type of dog food can make such a difference. After doing my research I realized that many people use Canidae and that any food you pick up at the local market is not always good. So I am transitioning to do the best thing for my pup. I cant wait until he comes home!!! I wish it was Thursday already!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce eats Eukanuba although I am trying different things to transistion him too..Tried the Natural Balance, he won't touch it..so on to something else....


----------

